# parting out 92 se



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

i'm parting out my 92 se until i sell it for metal scrap. ask if you want something and i'll let you know if i have it or if it's in good enough condition. some of the parts that aren't really worth asking for are the dash, spoiler, seats, exhaust past manifold, right tail light, right corner light, and right side body panels.


----------



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

Does it have the Stock nissan rims? if so what is the condition?


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

if i remember right none of them have the center. they're a little beat. the car has a lot of miles on it, the previous drove it to mexico and back a couple of times. they are this style (not my car) http://indiextronic.myftp.org/Uploads/gus.jpg i'll try to get some pics of the car, but i have to clear the snow off first.


----------

